# What's the best way to wakeup your hedgie



## Sgabicita (Feb 21, 2011)

Hitza is just 8 weeks old a baby girl, we are handling her at night around 7-9 pm, lately she has found here favorite corner to sleep is inside the litter pan,below her wheel she digs in and stays there, we don't want her to be grumpy if we take her out from her hiding place, but we would like to set up a schedule for her to be active from 7-11 pm
thanks


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Firstly, babies are a whole different story...they need their sleep...people with more experience will come along and advise. Secondly, you do not put a hedgie on a schedule so much as you change YOUR entire routine and sometimes even learn to live like a vampire to suit your little urchin. :lol: 

As for the waking up...I laughed out loud when I read the title :lol: .."best way"...bahahahaha....this is how it goes with Snarf (he's an adult)...

Snarf?
No response
Snarfffff?
No response.
SNARF?
No response.
SNAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!
No response.
Gently touch side of hedgie bag as far away from hedgie body parts as possible.
HHHHUUUUFFFFF!!! POP!! POP!! POP!!! HHHHIIIIISSSSSSS!!!!
then, as he exits hedgie bag, rather quickly
STOMP! STOMP! STOMP!
then he begins his search for MY body parts to poke with visor quills
Little rotter.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

My method is a bit different. 

Priss?

Priss?

PRISSSSS?

Hisssssssss. Growl. Hisss.

Ahhh, glad to hear you are doing well.

(Lift pigloo, scoop p'd off hedgie up, get poked, pricked and head butted and continue.)


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

My Mrs. Tiggy Winkle is an "older lady" and so she has mellowed out and mostly I just start singing a merry little song and she sings the chorus with me:

hissssss, pop, hisssss pop 

then I lift her shelter and blanket off slowly and start to pet her while still singing. She is all better by the time I go to pick her up and carry her into our livingroom for social time.

I think every hog has their own wake up routine..... just like our children when waking them up for a school day.

Enjoy!


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

the only thing that I see getting better as weeks go by with Marquis, is the fact that now that he knows how we smell, he un-balls instantly, but AFTER we have picked him up. It is like a little ritual for him, to prick us before we gives us the honour of spending some of his precious time with us. Well, if I could prick my alarm clock, I would do it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

alex_le_renar said:


> Well, if I could prick my alarm clock, I would do it.


 :lol: Good er...point... :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I usually just sit down next to the cage and gently say "Nooormaaan!" It's usually enough to rouse him. If that doesn't do it, I just gently lift up the igloor (or fold open the shirt if he's in there) and that's enough to get him to at least take a peek at what's happening. I put my hand in front of his snout so he knows it's me, and he'll either unroll and wait to be picked up or lazily walk into my hand, ready for a lift.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Juju always huffs and pops when I wake him up and stays grumpy until he is completely out of the cage and I set him down on my lap. Then he starts sniffing and walking all over me. He is looking for where I have his mealies, he knows they are somewhere near me. I like to pretend its me he loves, not just the free mealie snacks.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> I put my hand in front of his snout so he knows it's me


 :shock: 
When I do this, Snarf 'lines me up' and charges, visor down, quills out until he makes contact...then he tries to poke me... :lol:


----------



## Sgabicita (Feb 21, 2011)

yeay for the mommies willing to be patient with the lovable hedgies, i think will just take more time to adapt to her and know her ways better, she brings joy to our life


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

MoonBean said:


> Juju always huffs and pops when I wake him up and stays grumpy until he is completely out of the cage and I set him down on my lap. Then he starts sniffing and walking all over me. He is looking for where I have his mealies, he knows they are somewhere near me. I like to pretend its me he loves, not just the free mealie snacks.


aww he does love you, peter is the same way with us but last night i took him out of his cage and set him on my stomach and just pet his quills and he sat there still for about 20 minutes...he only started doing this recently (he's about 4 months old)


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Shocktop's a brat. I'll walk over to her talking, singing, and saying her name to let her know I'm coming. She'll start hissing, the whole time I pick her up (in her hedgie bag)... then, I fold the bag back. And here's where it gets interesting. If I keep talking to her she'll keep hissing. But if I make eye contact and just stare her down, she'll just look right back at me quietly and stare until she's ready to turn around and dig back into her hedgie bag, or climb out and explore.

She's kind of like my boyfriend-- if you try to engage her in conversation too early in the morning, she has nothing nice to say :lol: .


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

I gently stroke his quills for a few minutes til I see him slowly begin to unfurl himself. Then I let him sniff my hand so he knows who it is, then I pick him up from his furry sides as he rolls into a perfectly cute ball in my hand and I play with his paws lol.


----------

